# 1 more ph ?



## blondlebanese (Jul 30, 2015)

part of my next grow will be in roots soiless and perilite.  using gh flora nova gro/bloom. what ph does the water I feed them have to be?  the roots soilless has a ph of 5.8.  I'm wondering if I have to do anything to the water because the medium is already at 5.8.  the water here is at ph 6.9.


----------

